# "No network devices dedectet" beim Starten der Install-CD

## nexus_seven

Hallo,

nach erfolgreicher Hilfe bei meinem ersten Thread hoffe ich auf erneute Hilfe von euch.

Habe auf meinem "großen" Rechner das Grundsystem erfolgreich installiert. Habe jetzt noch ein "kleineren" und Probleme beim Starten/Installieren des Systems.

Habe im großen Rechner eine "3Com Etherlink 10/100 PCI NIC with 3XP Processor" installiert. Das ganze auf nem DFI Lan-Party mit NForce 2 Chipsatz. Im kleinen Rechner habe ich exakt die gleiche Karte auf nem MSI Board mit Via Chipsatz und Award-BIOS. Vom BIOS her wird die NIC mit Interrupt 11 angesprochen, allerdings erkennt die Installations CD beim Starten die Netzwerkkarte nicht ("No netzwork Devices auto dedected" oder so ähnlich, habs mir leider nicht aufgeschrieben). Habe auch schon eine andere 3Com Karte und eine weitere, bei der nicht weiß was fürn Chipsatz die drauf hat, ohne Erfolg getestet. Alle erscheinen im BIOS unter Interrupt 11 aber werden nicht erkannt. Verschiedene PCI Steckplätze hab ich auch schon probiert. DMA funktioniert übrigens auch nicht, weiß nicht ob das möglicherweise an nem Chipsatztreiber oder so liegt.

Nachtrag:

Habe mal in der Zwischenzeit mein laufendes System per Disk Dump von Ubuntu auf die Platte des kleinen Rechners übertragen. Hat soweit auch alles funktioniert, er hat auch das entsprechende Modul geladen, trotzdem erscheint so ziemlich am Ende des Bootvorgangs, dass eth0 nicht existiert.

MfG nexus_seven

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi nexus_seven,

also wenn du exakt die gleiche Karte hast... und er sie mit genau dem gleichen Modul/Einstellungen im Kernel erkennt bzw. nicht erkennt würde ich fast schon vermuten das eine der beiden Karten defekt ist..?

Um das zu verifizieren kannst du ja die Karten mal tauschen.

Hast du den Kernel selbst kompiliert oder genkernel verwendet?

(Evt. gab es da ja probleme bei der "automatischen Erkennung").

Probiere es doch notfalls mal mit verschiedenen Live-CDs.. alla Knoppix zum Beispiel.

Es klingt alles in allem sehr verwirrend.

Grüße

P.s: Hast du auch ein Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen? Denn wenn keins angesteckt ist, oder die Karten nicht bem Installieren "hochgefahren" wird. Erscheind ja machmal kein eth0 im einfachen ifconfig. Erst z.B. nach einem 

```
# ifconfig eth0 192.168.X.Y

# ifconfig eth0 up

..
```

----------

## nexus_seven

Hallo ChrisJumper,

danke erstmal für deine Mühe. Ich lade die Gentoo Installations CD (Minimal glaub ich, also nur Konsole ohne Desktop). Also nix selber kompiliert oder so. Und genau das ist ja das schlimme. Und die anderen NICs die ich erwähnt hab erkennt ja die CD auch nicht. Hatte ursprüngling ne andere 3Com drin, mit Ubuntu, und unter Win lief die auch. Gentoo Live CD wollte die nich. Und deswegen dacht ich, nimmst die andere, da weißt du genau die wird unter Gentoo erkannt (weil ja im großen ohne Probleme).

Auf die Idee mit ifconfig bin ich auch schon gekommen, aber sagt eth0 existiert nicht. Und während Ladevorgangs der Live CD steht ja auch explizit da, dass keine NICs gefunden wurden.

Kann mir also nur noch irgendwas mit BIOS (welches ich auch schon mit verschiedenen Einstellungen getestet hab) oder Mainboard/Chipsatz vorstellen das Gentoo das nich ansprechen kann, weil andere OS ja auch gehen.

Aber trotzdem erstmal großes Danke.

MfG nexus_seven

----------

## Max Steel

DAs er sagt das keine Karte installiert ist liegt daran das er in die /etc/udev/??-net-generator.rules das Device direkt mit der entsprechenden MAC-Addresse angibt, schaumal in dieser Datei ob er eine eth1 definiert hat.

Das ist die verbaute Karte auf dem 2. Rechner.

----------

## nexus_seven

Hallo Max Steel,

habe eine Datei /etc/udev/rules.d/75-persinstent-net-generator.rules

Ist das die Datei die du meinst? Da steht nämlich nix von irgendwelchen MAC-Adressen.

MfG nexus_seven

----------

## Max Steel

Nein sry, hatte mich da vertan,

Ich habe die /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules gemeint, sry.

Nicht generator, habe mich da irreführen lassen.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Frage 1: Was sagt denn lspci auf dem kleinen Rechner? Die KArte als solches ist erstmal zu sehen hoffe ich doch ?

Frage 2: Wenn DU das Modul für die KArte lädst, händisch mit modprobe -v, was wird ausgegeben, was sagt dmesg?

Frage 3: Was sagt nach dem laden des Moduls ein ifconfig -a (respektive ip link)?

Sollte in Schritt 2, die Karte zu finden sein (unter welchem Name auch immer) sieht es doch garnicht so düster aus, dann gilt es nur noch darum Ihr den richtigen Namen zu verpassen und Ihr ne passende Konfiguration zu verpassen...

P.S.: Es gab einige Zeit diverse ethernet Treiber, die ziemlich viel Unsinn bauten, wenn in der Karte beim boot (init) kein Kabel eingesteckt war, bzw. kein Link vorhanden war ...

----------

## nexus_seven

Hallo DarKRaveR,

danke für dein Interesse.

1. lspci: Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 7 :Cool: 

2.1. modprobe -v 3c59x bringt keine Fehler

2.2. dmesg 3c59: Donald Becker and others. 0000:00:09.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at e08f0000.

3. ifconfig zeigt nur lo; ifconfig -a zeigt eth1

Habe jetzt mal net.eth0 nach net.eth1 kopiert und net.eth0 aus init.d rausgenommen und net.eth1 reingenommen. Jetzt kommen diverse Fehlermeldungen (DHCP, DNS,...) da wahrscheinlich der Bezug nicht mehr da ist.

Schaue jetzt mal was bei rauskommt wenn ich das ganze nochmal von der CD versuche.

Aber großes Danke erstmal

MfG neus_seven

----------

## nexus_seven

So,

habe jetzt gleich mal von der CD gebootet. Karte wird mit ifconfig -a nicht angezeigt.

Module kann ich zwei von 3Com laden (modprobe -v 3c509 sowie 3c59), alle melden No such device. Danach wird allerdings mit ifconfig -a immernoch nur lo angezeigt.

lspci zeigt zwar keine Fehlermeldung, es werden aber auch keine Ergebnisse angezeigt?!?.

dmesg zeigt mehrere Seiten an die aber durchlaufen - irgendeine Möglichkeit das seitenweise darzustellen?

MfG neus_seven

----------

## DarKRaveR

Also, das 3c59x müßte schon das richtige Modul sein, wenn ich recht entsinne.

dmesg|less um die dmesg Seitenweise zu lesen, bzw. durchzuscrollen.

lspci macht nichts weiter, als alle auf dem Bus erkannten Geräte anzuzeigen und die IDs Namen zuzuordnen, wenn lspci die Karte listet, dann ist Ihr PCI Interface schonmal ansprechbar.

Das 3c59x geladen wird, ohne Fehler, ist ansich ein gutes Zeichen, anscheinend wird ja auch eth1 erzeugt, auch das ist soweit gut.

Das eth1 nur bei ifconfig -a angezeigt wird, bedeutet, daß das Interface nicht initialisiert wurde, ein ifconfig eht1 up sollte es erstmal aktivieren, danach sollte es bei ifconfig (ohne -a) gelistet werden.

Wenn das alles funktioniert, ist eigentlich soweit alles okay, es fehlt nur noch die passende konfiguration (das net.INTERFACE, also zb. net.eth1 übernimmt ansich das aktivieren des Interface, sowie das konfigurieren). 

Wenn man nichts weiter konfiguriert etc. wird beim starten von net.INTERFACE einfach dhcp angenommen, sofern ein dhcp da ist, ist das soweit auch okay (sofern dhcp server vorhanden und client auf deinem rechner).

Sieht fast so aus, als liefe es darauf hinaus, eine passende /etc/conf.d/net zu basteln.

Warum die Live-CD allerdings nicht die Netzwerkkarte erkennt und das passende Modul lädt, kann ich so adhoc nicht sagen, zumindest fällt mir dazu nichts ein. Wäre denkbar, daß auf der Live-CD das Modul fehlt !?

----------

## nexus_seven

Hatt ich mir schon gedacht, ich net.eth1 neu "basteln" muss. Muss dann nur nochmal gucken wie. Danke erstmal.

Was ich nur komisch finde, wie auch am Anfang beschrieben, dass ich in beiden Rechnern die gleiche NIC hab, und das ganze von der Live-CD am großen ohne Probleme lief. Sonst hätt ich diesen Thread ja möglicherweise gar nicht erst eröffnet und das ganze auf fehlende Unterstützung geschoben.

Wie dem auch sei. Ich danke euch auf jeden Fall für eure Mühe

MfG nexus_seven

Nachtrag: Wenn ich von der Live-CD boote listet dmesg nix mit 3Com oder so auf.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Okay, kein Eintrag in dmesg spricht dafür, daß keinerlei Modul geladen wurde. Die beiden sind exakt identisch sagst Du?

Ich frage mich ob irgendein Subsystem, wie APIC/ACPI oder sowas auf dem einen Rechner Mist baut und daher die Live-CD die KArte nicht 'findet'. Ansich sollte das in etwa so laufen: mit lspci und udev werden die PCI IDs den modulen zugeordnet und dann das passende Modul geladen. Ansich hat da sonst weiter nichts mit zu tun, außer wie gesagt, irgendein Kernelsubsystem funkt irgendwie dazwischen bei dem entsprechenden Hardware setup. Versuch die Live-CD doch mal im 'sicheren' modus zu starten und schau mal, ob du anweisen kannst, das modul zu laden, ohne dich auf die 'detection' via udev zu verlassen. Ich meine das müßte gehen.

Ich muß noch ergänzen: Ich habe meistens Knoppix als Live-System gebootet und von da aus Gentoo installiert (Jaja, Asche auf mein Haupt)   :Smile:  .

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich muß noch ergänzen: Ich habe meistens Knoppix als Live-System gebootet und von da aus Gentoo installiert (Jaja, Asche auf mein Haupt)   .

 

das sei dir bei der letzten gentoo live cd auch verziehen! die war zugegebenermaßen wirklich nichts besonderes. aber das ist ein anderes thema.

@nexus: lspci müsste die karte aber eigentlich auch trotzdem anzeigen auch wenn udev da zwischen funkt. zum testen kannst du ja einfach mal deine live cd mit anderen boot optionen starten. wenn ich mich nicht irre war "noapic" sowas was mir mal geholfen hat wegen einem acpi problem. ich weiß die jetzt nicht alle auswendig, aber die kannste ja leicht nachsehen wenn du F2 im gentoo boot menü drückst.

wenn alle stricke reißen dann boote doch einfach deine ubuntu live cd, wechsle dann auf die konsole und installier von da aus. funktioniert genauso. du sagtest ja unter ubuntu würde die karte ohne probleme erkannt werden (auch wenn ich mir damit jetzt feinde mache, der einfachste weg ist oft doch der leichteste)

----------

## nexus_seven

Nochmals großes Danke an euch alle.

Hab nur leider im Moment wenig Zeit mit dem "kleinen" Rechenr zu befassen.....

1. doofe Schicht - da bin ich froh wenn ich nach getaner Arbeit am "großen" Gentoo ohne Probleme nutzen kann

2. mitten im Umzugsstress

Befasse mich aber nach Normalisieren der ganzen Umstände wieder mit der kleinen Kiste und werd euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Bis dahin erstmal leibe Grüße

nexus_seven

----------

